# best model since 2006



## GEOMAR (Mar 16, 2008)

Which Autotrail model has had least faults since 2006
GEOMAR


----------



## EJB (Aug 25, 2007)

My 2002 Tracker 8O


----------



## tonka (Apr 24, 2006)

Is that a question or are you going to tell us.. :wink: 

If It's a question I will say the one they made and sold the least of... :lol:


----------

